# Cafe La Terrace



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Café La Terrace is located on the top roof of the Solar Kitchen, Auroville.

Café La Terrace aims to be a model of community entrepreneurship . A service for the community run by the community which implies an integral approach to manage a café. "Working towards meeting everybody's needs" www.cafelatterace.blogspot.com

More...


----------

